# Market for 1st Gen Cabs???



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder if there would be a market for a mfg'er of reproduction regular 1st Gen cabs, 89-93', there are a ton of old Dodge Diesels out there with melting cabs, what do you think?

Kirktymusic


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

you may want to be a little clearer 1st gen CTD

81-93 cabs they made 2 different cabs.... one for a 2wd and one for a 4x4.
then firewalls got a different hole cut for the CTD wiring.

is there a market for cabs -

there are tons of cheep 2wd trucks with real nice sheet metal on them any one with just a little know how can swap the whole body from a 2wd gas truck to a 4x4 CTD. so new or repop cabs will not make $$$$ till the 2wd supply has dryed up first

my truck has a $500 body it
http://www.cacuda.com/86ton/DSC00517.JPG


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

It might suprixe you but the year range on the cabs would span from 72-93. CTD cabs had a little different hole in the fire wall and I think used the big block tranny hump. I have put a 91 cab on a 73 truck and all sheet metal matched up just fine. as was said before their are many many cabs with clean rockers cab corners floors on them. the mor common parts like thise you can also find roplacemtn sheet metal for.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

packey;465082 said:


> It might suprixe you but the year range on the cabs would span from 72-93. CTD cabs had a little different hole in the fire wall and I think used the big block tranny hump. I have put a 91 cab on a 73 truck and all sheet metal matched up just fine. as was said before their are many many cabs with clean rockers cab corners floors on them. the mor common parts like thise you can also find roplacemtn sheet metal for.


no 72-80 is not the same as 81-93 cabs. wiper motor, heater box wiring plugs are different. 72-80 cabs don't have the upper body line, roof is different. some of the older cabs only have lap belts and no mounts for sholder strap....

Yes the 72-80 cabs bolt onto the frame.... set the 72-80 cab side by side with 81-93 cab you'll see what differant.


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been working around dodges for a long time and I have my 72 parked right next to an 84 single and a 85 crew cab. The body line difference is in the door not the cab. Yes some plugs might be a little different but the cab is the same. as far a blower motor I do not know Oh yeah if you are concerened about the seat belts. Look it the cab corner where the shoulder harness mounts and you will find a cap covering a hole where the shoulder harness belt bolts up to. Why they did this I do not know but chevy did the same thing in the early 70's. I am not an expert by any means but I do know the 70's and 80's dodges really well especially the crew cabs.


----------



## snowink (Dec 7, 2007)

Where can I find a cab. I have a 92 CTD and not much is left in the cab and doors. I have fiberglassed it to get by. good thing I have good heat to keep up with the cold draft while plowing


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

This is why I was wondering if there would be a market for an aftermarket, fully Galvanized cab, one style W and make it work for all model years I know there are lots of good old dodge trucks out there that are scrapped due to bad cabs. Boxes, doors and front end part's aren't too bad but the cab seems to be the challenge.

Kirk


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

skyink where are you located? I can see if dad has any left but las I heard he was cruching out most of them. I do know several of the wrecking yards in the area had them. I also can get my hands on a 90 model cab up here in Northwest colorado. Their is also a guy who will list items on craigs list out of the Denver area who has many good cabs. I will have to look for his number


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Its possibilty that there is a market for them. Post over in the first gen forum on www.dieseltruckresource.com and on www.ramchargercentral.com and see what kind of feed back you get. Ram Charger central is pretty much the king forum for all first gen dodges.


----------

